# how much mush



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

and what sort of mush would you include in yr RAW diet. by mush i mean fruit, vegetables, grains...everything that isn't meat.

ideas / recipes appreciatted.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Getting ready to feed some dogs... here's mine.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/raw-controversey-19488/index4.html#post259130
and of course green tripe is primo!

I aim for produce not of the allium (onion) family, not too much of the cruciferous vegs (gas-producers may not be the best choice for bloat-vulnerable breeds), and not with heavy cellulose content (not stiff cell walls) unless I'm cooking/processing it. I also don't give much heavy-in-sugar produce.

So for example, celery tops, zucchini guts (or even with the skin when it's young and tender), blueberries, green beans (processed), dark outer romaine leaves, beet greens ... sometimes I moosh up the big baggy I keep in the freezer into the plain live-culture yogurt. My dogs like produce, but I've had a couple who picked around it unless it was yogurt-mixed.

I go to very little trouble with this. It's easier to do than type. :lol:

I keep a freezer baggy going, and leaves and tops and stuff from the farmers' market goes in there along with leftovers. Freezing breaks down cell walls nicely, so a lot of stuff needs no more processing than that.

And again, when I can get it, I really like to give green tripe.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I do not worry so much. A little some days, a lot others. I would make the bulk of the meal meat. here...if you see carrots in there poop...it's too much.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> removed pic
> 
> Getting ready to feed some dogs... here's mine.


 

thanks, for the non-visual learners can u identify / quantify that?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

James Downey said:


> I do not worry so much. A little some days, a lot others. I would make the bulk of the meal meat. here*...if you see carrots in there poop...it's too much.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> there ya go brian, quantified


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

so Connie what your thoughts about adding some green tripe


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> James Downey said:
> 
> 
> > I do not worry so much. A little some days, a lot others. I would make the bulk of the meal meat. here*...if you see carrots in there poop...it's too much.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> so Connie what your thoughts about adding some green tripe


Total waste of time and money. :lol:



Connie Sutherland said:


> ....and of course green tripe is primo! .... And again, when I can get it, I really like to give green tripe.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Total waste of time and money. :lol:


 

i see a pattern here


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

About a tablespoon of whatever greens are in the fridge, thoroughly blenderized, maybe 2x a week. The only time that changed was when my bitch was preggo and craving the green glop. She would eat a cup a day a least, if I let her. I used dark greens, other fruit/veggie, some yogurt or kefir, an egg, threw a vitC and a multivitamin in there, as well as her usual fish oil and vit E. It was absolutely disgusting and she loved it, but only until she had her pups. lol.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> when I can get it, i really like to give green tripe.


 Their is a place in Los Gatos CA has fresh green tripe its on Santa Cruz Ave its a tan building next to a bar they usely have a sign out saying they have it fresh


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Do they really need a sign out front if they've got a shop full of fresh green tripe???


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Derek Milliken said:


> Do they really need a sign out front if they've got a shop full of fresh green tripe???


 
lol 


we had our first butcher in the whole country get a licence to slaughter horses for human consumption, there were riots outside his shop, death threats the lot - his business boomed from the nation-wide media attention - go figure.

the funny thing is we have been exporting horse meat for human consumption for years without incident - guess it's OK if foreigners eat it on foreign soil.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I get kibble then I dont have to worry about it. And its cheaper and less work. Win Win!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I feed straight chicken carcases daily and twice a week I add a pound of organ meat (heart, kidney, liver).


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Chicken carcasses cost me 75 cents a pound. There is not a grain free dog kibble that I have seen that can come close to beating that price and it way better food than kibble for sure.



Daniel Lybbert said:


> I get kibble then I dont have to worry about it. And its cheaper and less work. Win Win!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

btw, anyone know of bad stuff about feeding raw pig ears ?....i use scissors, baggie em ... all my dogs have loved em and they pack well and seem to stay fresh and un-stinky and not greasy compared to other raw treats when it's warm...too lazy to cook if i don't have to....is it raw junk food or is there some nutrition in em ?? always wondered


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

are they smoked or fresh? - hope someone can comment on smoked food; ears, pizzles, pig trotters, beef flaps etc. i use them a lot as chew toys during the day. any info good, bad, otherwise.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I get kibble then I dont have to worry about it. And its cheaper and less work. Win Win!


 

Daniel if you have read most of the recent threads re RAW you would find that the price difference is marginal and the extra effort is also minimal once you get skilled in it.

i used to feed a premium kibble it is way more exoensive - most of the raw bits my local guy basically gives away due to the lack of demand over the counter.

come on bro get with the program - facts are yr being a lazy tight-wad - good things await you if you come across.


----------

